# Causes why twine on NH baler not cut?



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

While baling the last two days I am having a real hard time getting my BR 730 to cut twine. It is like the twine is caught in the knife and stricker plate but fraying it instead of cutting. I have played around with bending the plate and also the changing knife position. What are some causes? I have not been able to find my manual all week either.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

I sharpen my twine cutting blades before each cutting. May not be the problem but a good start.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

On my NH644, I had the same problem and it turned out to be a buildup of dirt/chaff around the area where the knife blade pivots. It would not let the blade come completly together with the anvil. The sympton was the same as you describe, frayed end of twine,

Maybe worth a good cleaning and soak it with diesel and then blow it dry with air. Worked for me YMMV
SD


----------



## PMA (Aug 27, 2009)

I had the same problem with a NH 644 but my problem using to heavier twine.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Had similiar problem...checked knife, made sure sharp and no nicks...cleaned everything out because I noticed the twine was not as tight as it should have been...chaff and dust were thick as you know it can get when your busy...did all that and it worked..seemed the twine was tight and did cut well and would get caught up..


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Do you guys have your knife mounted underneath the knife plate or bolted on top. Also which way do you have the bevil on the knife mounted, meaning it is a single plane edged knife, ie. is the knife edge up or down? I was trying all types of configurations. I am using the thicker 9000 sisal.


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

You should'nt have to run 9,000 sisal on that baler - that particular string is intended for sq. bales - a good 16,000 sisal would be fine and much less cost per bale. In addition to the earlier replies - I would check to see where on the knife the twine actually is cut - it may be that you need to adjust your twine knife in relation to the twine guides - so that the twine is in the optimum position when the wrapping cycle is completed and the twine knife closes. As far as the knife itself - on all my NH balers I have always placed them on top with the flat side of the blade toward the striker plate. Hope this helps.


----------

